# Filmtransporthebel läßt sich bei meiner AE1 nicht mehr drehen



## Winnibublau (16. Juni 2004)

Mein Problem ist, das Ich bei meiner AE1 Canon den Filmtransporthebel nicht mehr drehen kann. Als ob eine Sperre eingerastet ist. Wollte einen neuen Film einlegen und nichts geht mehr.
Wehr kann mir helfen oder einen Tipp geben 
Vielen Dank .


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (16. Juni 2004)

Schonmal versucht den Auslöser zu drücken und den Transporthebel nochmal zu betätigen? (Ich weiß, das klingt dämlich, aber vielleicht liegts ja daran  ...)


----------



## Winnibublau (16. Juni 2004)

Habe alles schon probiert. Der Hebel läßt sich nicht mehr drehen.


----------



## Nacron (17. Juni 2004)

Ist da ein fertiger Film drinnen 
Wenn ja auf der unterseite ist ein kleines knöpfchen das drücken und den film zurückspulen danach kannst du normalerweise wieder spannen ...
Wenn das nicht mehr geht dann ist irgendwas verklemmt und du könntest die kamera mal zu einem Fotographen deiner wahl bringen der müsste das eigentlich wieder hinbekommen denn da ist ja nur was an der mechanik kaput 

Du kannst ja mal in der Bedienungsanleitung nachlesen und wenn da nichts drin steht musste zu nem Fotographen.

Schönen Tag noch !


----------



## Winnibublau (17. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, es ist kein Film im Fotoapparat mehr drinnen. Trotzdem läßt sich der Filmtransporthebel nicht mehr drehen.


----------



## Adagio (10. Juli 2004)

Ich hab auch eine AE-1 und haargenau dasselbe problem...

Mit einer anderen Kamera (Praktika) ist mir das auch schonmal passiert und ich glaube mich erinnern zu können dass der typ, der mir die kamera gerichtet hat das objektiv abgenommen hat und dann irgendeinen kleinen schalter gedrückt hat. Dann hats geklickt als hätte man den auslöser betätigt und alles war wieder OK...

Bei der AE-1 hab ich allerdings keinen schalter gefunden (wollte auch nix kaputt machen) also war das jetzt nicht wahnsinnig hilfreich... 

wenn du eine lösung findest würde ich mich freuen, wenn du sie hier posten könntest!
Danke


----------

